# Thanks Bill!!



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

We were doing a wallpaper removal job today which the study was going to require the paper dagger. I was about ready to go at it when I thought to myself, wait a minute I got a palm sander and some 80 grit paper in the truck let me try Bill's method first. 

Took me about 15 mins to get it sanded, I sprayed it a couple times and the paper came off like butter. Most of the liner came with the top layer too which was an added bonus. 

My old man thought there was no way in hell it would work and I was wasting time trying it. When we finished he said he wished he'd thought of doing that 35 years ago. 

BIG thanks to Bill for adding another tool in my arsenal!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch is the daMan!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daONLYman!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> daONLYman!


Oh no, not you also.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks Ryan for the comps.

I'd like to say this was my own discovery, but most likely it was seeded by something or someone I saw or heard - or maybe it was Jim Beam :whistling2:

next time try 36 grit, you may like it even better :thumbup:

OH, and tell your "old man" I wish I was doing it 35 years ago too.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Will do, 80 was the lowest I had on hand. This time last year I did almost an entire house which required daggering wish I had tried it sooner. The palm sander would have saved me a ton of Sheetrock repair. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally got around to taking pics off the camera. Here's some of the aforementioned job.

Before:










After using the Palm Sander:










Once the Paper was Easily Taken Down:










After (unfortunately the walls are still wet in this pic)










Here's some of the hallway that didn't need the palm sander:




















Both areas only required minor patching. I used Gardz after removal, SW Duration matte finish on the walls, and SW ProClassic Gloss on the trim. 

Once again Bill :notworthy: :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics! Once again, evidence that painted surfaces are far superior looking to papered ones. :whistling2: 
(I couldn't resist)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks RH. I'm terrible at taking pics, its just by chance these came out halfway decent.
(Painted surfaces are way better)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to see the dusty old paperhanger is good for something other than stirring the PT hornet nest. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Good to see the dusty old paperhanger is good for something other than stirring the PT hornet nest. :jester:


Only the hornets get stirred up, those without stingers don't get riled.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That must be me then, I read so much and just shake my head. :shutup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So do I, so do I.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Forgive me for getting back to helpful ideas and sidetracking the sidetrack taken to poke me.  :laughing:


I was on a large strip today, and wondered if the point was made to VACUUM after sanding the walls? YES vacuum the walls, trim and floor. If the dust gets wet, it just makes an avoidable mess. 

Also, I recently bought a cheap 1/3 sheet sander (Mikita for like $70). It was MUCH quicker that the 1/4 sheet palm sander. 

And another thing I want to test. The paper had a light acrylic coating that water WILL soak through, but not quickly. I sanded to facilitate. But I was wondering if scrubbing with a course Scotch Brite would break that acrylic coating. I'm thinking it will save time. I wish I had thought to test the idea BEFORE I sanded.


----------

